# Het gebruiken van het woord ''duren''



## Alisson Pereira

Dag

Ik weet graag of mijn ondere zinnen goed zijn.

1- How long did it take you to finish the task?
Hoe lang heeft het jou geduurd om de taak af te maken?

2-How long does it take for the train to arrive there?
Hoe lang duurt het voor de trein om daar aan te komen?

3-How long will it take him to bring the beer?
Hoe lang zal het hem duren om de bier te brengen?

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Peterdg

All OK except the last wone which should be: "Hoe lang zal het hem duren om de *het* bier te brengen?"


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank je, maar is het ook goed? ''hoe lang duurde het voordat je de taak afmaakte?'' (Google)


----------



## Peterdg

Ook goed.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank je.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Sorry, ik heb andere vraag, welke is vaker voor? Of zijn er andere betere manieren om ze te zeggen?


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> welke is *komt* vaker voor?


 Wat bedoel je? Ze komen allemaal even vaak voor.
Er zijn andere manieren om het te zeggen, maar die zijn niet noodzakelijkerwijze beter.

Bijvoorbeeld: "Hoe lang heb je erover gedaan om de taak af te krijgen? of "Hoeveel tijd heeft het je gekost om die taak af te maken?".


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dankjewel


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag
> Ik weet graag of (mijn) ondere *onderstaande *zinnen goed zijn.


Of >
... of (mijn) volgende zinnen goed zijn


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Bedankt voor je opmerking


----------



## eno2

(Edited for more clarity)

Normaal luidt het  ofwel 'Ik zou graag weten  of  "
ofwel "ik wil graag weten of".
Ik wil nu echter graag weten of


Alisson Pereira said:


> *Ik weet graag of *mijn  onderstaande zinnen goed zijn.


er misschien toch mee door kan?
(het kan _er mee door_ =het gaat wel, het is aanvaardbaar)


----------

